# where to fish?



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys so im getting a 5 day long weekend just wondering where is good to put the yak in and go for a fish?? was thinking of sandon river,minnie waters,wooli area maybe? never been there and keen on a little camp as well any ideas?? This is crazy news about the sandon river my co worker goes there a bit and she came back with her friend catching a king fish in the river!! picture and all wasnt a monster i think she said 40 45cm but stilll what a random catch? anyway cheers for ideas guys


----------

